# Shtypi dhe politika > Tema e shtypit të ditës >  Perfundoi gjykimi në Hagë i Limajt, Balajt dhe Musliut

## Arb

Kerkova nje teme qe kishte te bente me Gjykimin ne Hage, por perderisa nuk e gjeta dot vendosa te hap nje teme te re.


Në Hagë përfundoi konferenca statutore ndaj tre ish-pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së 

Hagë, 26 qershor - Në Tribunalin e Hagës përfundoi konferenca statutore në rastin e tre të akuzuarve nga Kosova për krime lufte: Fatmir Limajt, Haradin Balajt dhe Isak Musliut. 

Avokatët mbrojtës kanë kërkuar lirimin dhe mbrojtjen e tyre në liri. Një gjykatës hetimor në Hagë ka deklaruar se gjykimi i tre ish-pjesëtarëve të UÇK-së do të mund të fillonte nga gjysma e shkurtit të vitit 2004.

Ndërkaq, Limaj, Balaj dhe Musliu u shprehën para trupit gjykues të Tribunalit të Hagës se janë të kënaqur me kushtet dhe mënyrën e organizimit të mbrojtjes. 

Avokatët bënë të ditur se janë bërë kërkesa prej autoriteteve më të larta të Kosovës që të jepen garanca për lirimin e përkohshëm të Fatmir Limajt, i cili në momentin e arrestimit ishte edhe deputet i Parlamentit të Kosovës. 

Meqë kryeadministratori Mihael Shtjner deri më tash nuk është deklaruar lidhur me kërkesën për garanca për lirimin e Limajt ende mbetet e paqartë se kur do të shqyrtohet mundësia për lirimin e përkohshëm.

KIC

----------


## Arb

SIPAS BURIMEVE TE TRIBUNALIT TE HAGES

Hage, 9 Korrik (Bota Sot) - Sipas burimeve te konfirmuara nga Tribunali i Hages, nje prej tre te akuzuarve nga Kosova per krime lufte, Fatmir Limajt, i eshte mohuar kerkesa per mbrojtje ne liri. 

Tribunali ka konstatuar se kerkesa per mbrojtje ne liri nuk eshte e aresyetueshme dhe se pesha e aktakuzes nuk i lejon atij qe te mbrohet ne liri.

----------


## Arb

Për lirimin e Limajt nuk ekziston asnjë arsye bindëse, thotë prokuroria e Hagës

Cilat janë arsyet që shtyen prokurorinë të kundërshtojë mbrojtjen në liri të Fatmir Limajt 

 BLERIM XHEMAJLI, Koha Net
HAGË, 10 KORRIK - Nuk është vetëm deklarata e dhënë mediave kosovare se gjendet në Austri, derisa gjendej në Slloveni, arsyeja që ka shtyrë prokurorinë e Tribunalit të Hagës për krimet e luftës në ish-Jugosllavi të quajë si jo të besueshëm Fatmir Limajn dhe të kundërshtojë kërkesën e tij që të mbrohet në liri. 

Në një përgjigje që përmban rreth 120 faqe sqarime e dokumente, që të mërkurën ia ka dorëzuar trupit gjykues të treshes kosovare prokurori Andrew Cayley, ka dhënë edhe shumë arsye në të cilat mbështetet sugjerimi që Limaj të mbahet në paraburgim në Scheveningen. 

Ai konsiderohet si i akuzuar që nëse lirohet do të arratiset dhe do të kërcënojë viktimat dhe dëshmitarët potencialë. Limaj ka paraqitur kërkesën për lirim të përkohshëm më 23 qershor të këtij viti. 

Bazuar në rregullën 65(B) të punës së Tribunalit, një i paraburgosur mund të lirohet vetëm pasi të merret mendimi i vendit ku ai është i paraburgosur si dhe vendit i cili kërkon lirimin e tij, dhe nëse merr garancitë se i akuzuari do të paraqitet në gjyq dhe se gjatë mbrojtjes në liri nuk do të paraqesë rrezik për asnjë viktimë, dëshmitar ose person tjetër.

Kjo rregull, sipas prokurorisë, nuk është plotësuar, pasi që Limaj në kërkesën e vet, siç thuhet, ka kërkuar që vendi që kërkon lirimin e tij (Kosova) të konsultohet pasi të merret vendimi për lirimin e tij.

 Sidoqoftë, opinioni i autoriteteve të Holandës nuk është aq relevant në marrjen e vendimit për lirimin ose jo të të akuzurit, por garancitë e ofruara nga vendi që kërkon lirimin janë më të rëndësishmet, pra nëse i akuzuari derisa të jetë i lirë nuk do të paraqesë rrezik për viktimat, dëshmitarët apo dikë tjetër.

 Prokuroria vlerëson se këto garanci nuk janë siguruar dhe se kërkesa për lirim të përkohshëm duhet të refuzohet, thuhet në raportin e prokurorisë. 

Sipas prokurorit Cayley, Limaj në kërkesën e vet për lirim thotë se rrethanat e arrestimit të tij duhet të trajtohen njëjtë sikur të ishte dorëzuar vullnetarisht, mirëpo Cayley e mohon këtë. 

I akuzuari nuk ia ka dalë të bindë se nuk do të shfrytëzojë lirimin për tu arratisur

Ky është shtrembërim i fakteve. 

I akuzuari ka mësuar për aktakuzën rreth orës 14:30 të datës 18 shkurt 2003. 

Ai e ka thirrur kryeministrin e Kosovës rreth orës 16. Ai nuk është dorëzuar, por është arrestuar nga policia sllovene në orën 17:30.

 Gjatë këtyre orëve kur ai dinte për aktakuzën kundër tij, i akuzuari ka mundur të kontaktojë zyrën e Tribunalit në Prishtinë ose në Hagë për të aranzhuar dorëzimin e vet. 

Ai nuk e ka bërë asnjë nga këto kontakte. Fakti se i akuzuari u ka deklaruar mediave si dhe kryeministrit se ka planifikuar të kthehet në Kosovë te zyrtarët e Tribunalit, nuk do të thotë se arrestimi i bërë është ndaj një personi që donte të dorëzohej vullnetarisht.

 Ai nuk mund të thotë se do të dorëzohej, kur faktet materiale dëshmojnë se ai nuk ka ndërmarrë asnjë hap në drejtim të realizimit të këtij plani për të cilin kishte kohë. I akuzuari nuk mund të trajtohet si i dorëzuar vullnetarisht, kur ai nuk është dorëzuar. 

Për më tepër, kur i akuzuari mësoi për aktakuzën, ishte pak i besueshëm lidhur me veprimet dhe vendndodhjen e tij. Ai ka deklaruar në një intervistë pasi ka dëgjuar për aktakuzën dhe para se të arrestohej se gjendej në Austri për vizitë private, thotë prokuroria në përgjigjen e vet kthyer trupit gjykues, për të sugjeruar se dështimi i të akuzuarit që të jetë i besueshëm duhet të shtyjë trupin gjykyes që të shqyrtojë mirë rrethanat e arrestimit të të akuzuarit në përcaktimin nëse ai do të paraqitet para gjyqit, po qe se lirohet.


Autoritetet e OKB-së nuk kanë dhënë garanci, por edhe ato mbase do të ishin pa vlerë

Prokuroria e Tribunalit në këtë përgjigje ka vlerësuar se edhe garancitë e UNMIK-ut, të cilat ende nuk janë siguruar, nuk do të jenë motiv plotësues për të miratuar lirimin. Aty misioni i OKB-së në Kosovë cilësohet me mundësi të kufizuara. 

I akuzuari më tej pohon se Kosova është nën kontrollin e OKB-së. Para marrjes së një vendimi të tillë, trupi gjykues duhet të kontaktojë me autoritetet e OKB-së atje. 

Nuk ka dyshim se këto autoritete do të bëjnë çështë e mundur që të mbështesin çdo vendim të trupit gjykues, por problemi është se mundësitë e OKB-së në Kosovë për të penguar të akuzuarin nga arratisja ose nga kontakti me dëshmitarët janë të kufizuara. 

Kufijtë e Kosovës kanë një kontroll të dobët, dhe është e pamundur të pengohet i akuzuari që të braktisë provincën. Për më tepër, autoritetet e OKB-së nuk kanë qenë në gjendje të pengojnë kërcënimin dhe frikësimin e dëshmitarëve në Kosovë. 

Lidhur me nevojën e marrjes së vlerësimit të misionit të OKB-së, qëndrimi i prokurorisë është se mungesa e kontrollit të OKB-së në Kosovë lidhur me këto çështje dëshmon të kundërtën e lirimit, thotë prokuroria. 

Në sugjerim, prokuroria pranon se gjatë bastisjes së shtëpisë së Limajt me rastin e arrestimit të tij, të jetë gjetur kopja e një pasaporte falso të Shqipërisë, me emër të tij. 

I akuzuari thotë se nuk ka vend ku ai do të mund të shkonte për ti ikur gjykimit. Ky është falsifikim i planifikuar. I akuzuari ka jetuar në Zvicër para vitit 1998, dhe ka udhëtuar disa herë jashtë vendit, pasi është kthyer të jetojë në Kosovë (që është vërtetuar gjatë udhëtimit të tij në Slloveni, dhe vizave në pasaportën e tij të vitit 2002 për Zvicër dhe shtetet e Schengenit). 

Ai ka përvojë së jetuari jashtë vendit dhe mundet lehtë të ikën në Shqipëri, ose te njëri nga komunitetet më të mëdha shqiptare në Evropë (si Gjermani ose Zvicër). Nga disa pjesë të caktuara të Shqipërisë, arrestimi dhe ekstradimi i të akuzuarit do të jetë i pamundur edhe po qe se lokalizohet. 

Për më tepër, ai mund të ndërrojë identitetin, nëse vendos të fshihet. Gjatë një kontrolli në banesën e tij me rastin e arrestimit, është gjetur një kopje e pasaportës së Shqipërisë me emrin dhe fotografinë e të akuzuarit, ndërsa me datë dhe vend fals të lindjes. 

Fakti se ai posedonte një pasaportë false, ngrit çështjen rreth aktiviteteve të tij momentale, dhe është vështirë të besohet në ndonjë motiv legal për posedimin e pasaportës false. Këto fakte shkojnë kundër lirimit të të akuzuarit, përsërit prokuroria e Tribunalit të Hagës. 

I akuzuari më pas thotë se familja e tij jeton në Kosovë, dhe se nuk do të ikën askund. Natyra e lidhjeve familjare të tij jep pasqyrë të kundërt. Vlen të përmendet se familja e tij nuk ishte me të kur ai gjendej në pushime në Slloveni. Shumica e të akuzuarve që gjenden në arrati, kanë familjet e veta në vendlindje. 

Ekzistimi i bazës familjare, megjithatë nuk i ka penguar ata që ti shmangen arrestimit dhe të bëjnë jetë prej izolanti dhe të arratisuri. Pra fakti se i akuzuari ka familjen në Kosovë, megjithatë nuk është aq bindës për lirimin e tij.


Vendorët garantojnë atë që nuk mund ta sigurojnë

Prokuria ka vërejtje në premtimet e autoriteteve vendore, e që sipas saj nuk kanë kompetencat adekuate për ti përmbushur këto premtime. I akuzuari mbështetet në zotimet dhe dëshmitë e individëve të ndryshëm në Kosovë. Zotimet e autoriteteve lokale të Kosovës për të siguruar paraqitjen e të akuzuarit në gjykatë, janë pa ndonjë vlerë të theksuar. 

Çështjet e policisë dhe sigurisë janë të rezervuara për OKB-në, dhe kështu autoritetet lokale janë të pakuptueshme kur japin një zotim të tillë. Kryeministri i Kosovës, Bajram Rexhepi, e di këtë fakt. Të vetmet zotime dhe garanci në të cilat trupi gjykues mund të mbështetet janë ato që mund të vijnë nga autoritetet e OKB-së. 

Por zotime apo garanci të tilla nuk ka në kërkesën për lirim. Për më tepër, dëshmitë e individëve që janë ose aleatë politikë të të akuzuarit, ose që kanë punuar me të në skenën politike të Kosovës, duhet të jenë të peshës së vogël në çështjen e lirimit të tij të përkohshëm si i akuzuar për krime lufte. 

Dihet se i akuzuari është një figurë politike e pasluftës në Kosovë. As z.Daan Everts e as znj. Carolyn McCool (Everts është ishshef i misionit të OSBE-së në Kosovë, ndërsa McCool zyrtare për demokratizim po ashtu pranë OSBE-së, v.j.) nuk dinë dhe nuk kanë informacione lidhur me veprimet e të akuzuarit gjatë vitit 1998 - kohës bazë në aktakuzën kundër të akuzuarit. 

Bile asnjëri nga individët që ka dhënë fjalën e vet, nuk ka informacione për akuzat që janë në aktpadi, e as që ka ofruar ndonjë vlerësim që dëshmon të kundërtën e dëshmive se ai i ka kryer këto krime. 

Vlen të përmendet se shumica e këtyre qëndrimeve u referohen angazhimeve të tij të pasluftës për respektimin e harmonisë ndëretnike në Kosovë. Shumica nga viktimat që janë regjistruar në aktakuzën kundër të akuzuarit, janë shqiptarë të Kosovës - bashkëkombas të tij. 

Pra, këto vlerësime të ofruara nga vendorët nuk mund të sigurojnë trupin gjykues se i akuzuari nuk do të ikën, nëse lirohet. Tek e fundit, i akuzuari ka motiv të veçantë për tu arratisur. Ai akuzohet të ketë luajtur rol udhëheqës dhe të ketë marrë pjesë drejtpërdrejt në krime shumë serioze, dhe ai për këtë mund të marrë një dënim shumë të lartë nëse del fajtor. Dëshmitarët do të dëshmojnë në gjyq për rolin e tij të drejtpërdrejtë në këto krime. 

Nëse atij i jepet e drejta e lirimit të përkohshëm, ai ka mundësi të arratiset dhe nuk do të ketë mënyrë për ta penguar ose rikapur, nëse ai ikën. Ai nuk ka ofruar asnjë dëshmi bindëse, se nuk paraqet rrezik të arratisjes, dhe kështu kërkesa e tij për lirimin duhet të refuzohet.


I akuzuari, paraqet rrezik për dëshmitarët

Rreziku për viktimat dhe dëshmitarët, sipas prokurorisë, është i paevitueshëm, nëse Limaj gëzon të drejtën e mbrojtjes në liri. Nëse lirohet, i akuzuari do të paraqesë rrezik për viktimat dhe dëshmitarët në këtë rast. Kjo është gjithashtu arsye që të refuzohet kërkesa e tij. 

Dëshmitë në këtë rast, tregojnë se ai ka marrë pjesë drejtpërdrejt në aktet e dhunës. Ai ka udhëhequr si dhe ka qenë i pranishëm në kampin e Llapushnikut, ku të burgosurit ishin maltretuar, rrahur, torturuar, keqtrajtuar dhe vrarë. Duke pasur parasysh këtë fakt, nuk ka arsye që të besohet se i akuzuari nuk do të pordorë dhunën dhe kërcënimet për të mbrojtur veten nga dënimi. 

Së paku dy dëshmitarë do të dëshmojnë në gjykim se i akuzuari i ka liruar personat nga kampi i Llapushnikut vetëm pasi ata i ka kërcënuar me vdekje, nëse flasin diçka lidhur me atë që ka ndodhur në Llapushnik. 

Këto kërcënime tregojnë se i akuzuari e dinte në atë kohë se ishte duke bërë diçka të keqe dhe ndërmori hapa, qysh në vitin 1998, që të siguhet se veprimi i tij nuk do të zbulohet. Prokuroria pohon se KFOR-i ka zbuluar përgatitjet për vrasjen e njërit nga dëshmitarët potencialë në këtë rast. 

Duke pasur parasysh kërcënimet e të akuzuarit, nuk është befasi se shumë dëshmitarë të këtij rasti janë kërcënuar. Kur Rizah Rexhaj kishte filluar të bashkëpunojë me hetuesit në këtë rast, fakte bindëse ishin zbuluar nga KFOR-i që dëshmonin përgatitjen e vrasjes së tij. 

Si rezultat, Rexhaj është rivendosur në një shtet tjetër. Që nga arrestimi i të akuzuarit në këtë rast, shumë dëshmitarë potencialë janë kërcënuar. Atyre, në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë, përmes porosive ose thirrjeve telefonike, u është thënë se do të pësojnë nëse dëshmojnë në këtë rast. 

Si rezultat, shumë dëshmitarë potencialë tanimë kanë dhënë shenja se mund të ndodhë që të mos dëshmojnë. Së pari, i akzuari vetë ka kërcënuar dëshmitarët potencialë në këtë rast. Së dyti, kërcënimet e përsëritura tregojnë një përpjekje të organizuar për frikësimin e dëshmitarëve. Së treti, që të tre të akuzuarit janë ata që kanë përfitimin më të madh nga frikësimi i dëshmitarëve, dhe kjo nuk mund të besohet se ndodh pa dijen e tyre, thuhet në përgjigjen e prokurorisë.


Raporti i OSBE-së dhe storja e dëshmitarit Remzi Shala nga rasti Drini

Më pas në përgjigje, për lirimin e mundshëm të Limajt, porkuroria e Hagës i referohet raportit të fundit të OSBE-së për nivelin e sigurisë së dëshmitarëve në Kosovë, si dhe një dëshmie nga procesi gjyqësor në Prizren në rastin Drini, ku është përmendur tërthorazi edhe Limaj. 

Shumë dëshmitarë potencialë kanë shprehur frikën e tyre të konsiderueshme lidhur me lirimin e mundshëm të të akuzuarit dhe kthimin e tij në Kosovë deri në gjykim. Efekti i lirimit të përkohshëm, në dëshmitarët e këtij rasti duhet të ketë peshë të madhe në marrjen e vendimit nga trupi gjykues. Më tej, dëshmitë nga një rast tjetër tregojnë se i akuzuari mund të pengojë drejtësinë. 

Në një rast të veçan-të që është gjykuar në Kosovë, vitin e kaluar, një dëshmitar ka dëshmuar se Fatmir Limaj e kishte dërguar dikë që të luste dëshmitarin ta ndërronte deklaratën që e kishte dhënë në polici, por ai kishte refuzuar. 

Kjo dëshmi, siguron fakte të tjera se i akuzuari do të kontaktojë me dëshmitarët nëse lirohet. Kërcënimet specifike në këtë rast kishin shpënë në një rritje të spirales së kërcënimit dhe frikësimit të dëshmitarëve. 

Një studim i bërë kohë më parë nga OSBE-ja, i titulluar Mbrojtja e dëshmitarëve në sistemin e drejtësisë penale, përmban shumë shembuj të kërcënimit të dëshmitarëve. Shumë dëshmitarë nga ky rast kanë deklaruar se këto akte të shqetësimit në rast të profilit të lartë si ky, kanë kontribuar dukshëm në frikën e tyre për të dëshmuar në këtë rast. 

Studimi i OSBE-së sjell përfundimet se: Incidentet e fundit në Kosovë kanë ngritur brengën se niveli i kërcënimit të dëshmitarëve është në rritje. Më tej, ka shenja se shumica e qytetarëve nuk kanë besim në mundësitë e autoriteteve që të sigurojnë mbrojtje bindëse, nëse ata vendosin të dëshmojë kundër kryrësve të rasteve të ndryshme. 

Këto fakte tregojnë se në Kosovë frika e dëshmitarëve është mjaft e theksuar. Ato po ashtu tregojnë se autoritetet e OKB-së ende nuk janë në gjendje që në Kosovë të sigurojnë një mbrojtje të vërtetë për dëshmitarët, citohet raporti i OSBE-së. 

Krejt në fund, prokuroria ka tërhequr vërejtjen se do ti referohet rregullores 65(E) të Tribunalit, nëse trupi gjykues megjithatë merr vendim për lirimin e përkohshëm të Limajt. 

Sipas kësaj rregulloreje, prokuroria mund të kërkojë pezullimin e këtij vendimi të gjyqit, me arsyetimin se planifikon të ankohet kundër këtij vendimi.

----------


## Arb

Gjykata e Hagës kërkon mendimin e Shtajnerit e jo të UNMIK-ut për rastin Limaj

Hagë, 18 korrik - Në një letër që dje u bë publike, Gjykata e Hagës kërkon mendimin e Mihael Shtajnerit për rastin e Fatmir Limajt. 

Trupi gjykues i Tribunalit të Hagës nëpërmjet kësaj letre, kërkon nga z. Shtajner përshkrimin e zhvillimeve, të cilat çuan deri tek arrestimi i Fatmir Limajt, përkatësisht nëse ai në atë kohë ishte në procesin e dorëzimit vullnetar apo jo. 

Me këtë letër kërkohet edhe roli i tij në institucionet e Kosovës, arsyet për të konkluduar se Fatmir Limaj asnjëherë nuk ka qenë kërcënim për ndonjë viktimë, dëshmitar apo person tjetër në Kosovë pas ardhjes së UNMIK-ut, apo të konkludojë se i akuzuari do të paraqiste një rrezik të tillë, si dhe vlerësime të tjera për çfarëdo çështje tjetër relevante, që do të ndihmonte në kërkesën për lirimin e përkohshëm. 

Afati për përgigje është deri më 25 korrik, ndërkaq kthimi i letrës në Hagë nuk është i obligueshëm. 

Pas këtij afati pritet që Tribunali i Hagës të caktojë një datë, kur do të dëgjohen edhe njëherë të gjitha argumentet për dhe kundër lirimit të përkohshëm të Fatmir Limajt, kur do të merret edhe vendimi definitiv i kolegjit gjyqësor të Tribunalit të Hagës.

----------


## Arb

S. Hajzellok: UNMIK-u nuk mund të garantojë mbrojtjen në liri të Fatmir Limajt

Prishtinë, 29 korrik - Zëdhënësi i UNMIK-ut, Sajmon Hajzellok, deklaroi sot se administrata e përkohshme e Kombeve të Bashkuara në Kosovë nuk mund të garantojë mbrojtjen në liri të Fatmir Limajt.

"UNMIK-u nuk mund të garantojë për askend në Kosovë", tha Hajzellok, duke komentuar kërkesën e mbrojtjes që z. Limaj të mbrohet në liri.

"Mendoj se nuk mund të garantojmë për dikë, në çdo kohë, në çdo vend e në çdo rrethanë. Ne kurrë nuk do të themi se mund të garantojmë për gjithçka", u shpreh Hajzellok në konferencën e sotme për gazetarë. 

I pyetur se a nuk mund të garantonin trupat e KFOR-it për një person siç është deputeti Limaj, Hazellok, u shpreh:
"Jam i sigurtë se as z. Limaj nuk do të dëshironte që të merrej me një gjë të tillë, kur dihet fare mirë se këto 10 mijë trupa merren me 10 mijë probleme të tjera dhe jo vetëm me një". 

Zëdhënësi i UNMIK-ut, Sajmon Hazellok tha se në bazë të Rezolutës 1244 çështja e statusit përfundimtar të Kosovës mbetet e hapur dhe do të mbetet e hapur derisa të vendoset në Kombet e Bashkuara. 

KIC

----------


## Llapi

Limaj do të ketë epikin profesional për mbrojtje në Gjykatën e Hagës  

Fatmir Limaj do të ketë ekipin profesional për mbrojtjen zyrtare në Gjykatën e Hagës. Ai përbëhet nga anglezët Michael Mansfield dhe Karim Khan.    


 "Është arritur që deputeti i Kuvendit të Kosovës, Fatmir Limaj, i cili akuzohet nga Tribunali i Hagës, ta ketë mbrojtjen profesionale, falë kontributit që janë duke dhënë qytetarët e Kosovës në Fondin Limaj," ka deklaruar në një konference për shtyp vëllai i Fatmir, Demir Limaj. Si rezultat i kësaj është arritur që Fatmir Limaj, të ketë një ekip të mbrojtjes zyrtarë, anglezët Michael Mansfield dhe Karim Khan. Me këtë rast avokatët kanë kërkuar bashkëpunim me ish-kryeadministratorin e Kosovës, Mihajl Shtajner në mënyrë që t'i mundësohet mbrojtja në liri depuetit të Kuvendit të Kosovës, Fatmir Limaj.

----------


## Llapi

Zyra koordinuese për mbrojtjen e Fatmir Limajt në Prishtinë



NJOFTIM


     Njofton të gjithë qytetarët se me kontributin e dhënë nëpërmjet fondit Limaj,kemi siguruar mbrojtje dhe ekipin mbrojtës për z.Limaj,që për opinionin është i njohur.

     Zyra koordinuese dhe familja Limaj falenderon të gjithë qytetarët kudo që janë,që me kontributin e tyre material e moral,qoft edhe në protesta dhe në forma tjera konstruktive,Na kanë ndihmuar të krijojmë ekipin e avokatëve mbrojtës në tribunalin e Hagës.

     Njëherit njoftojmë qytetarët se fondin Limaj,përkohsishtë e shpallim të mbyllur.

     Gjithashtu informojmë opinionin se nga sot ekipin në zyren koordinuese do ta drejtoj z.NAIT HASANI.

     Zyra koordinuese falenderon mediat elektronike dhe të shkruara për mbështetjen dhe përkrahjen që na kanë dhënë.

     Zyra koordinuese të gjithë qytetarëve,bisnesit privat,Bankave të
Kosovës,mjeteve të informimit dhe ekipit të avokatëve, Ju Uron Vitin e Ri 2004!



29.12.2003 Zyra koordinuese për mbrojtjen e Fatmir Limajt
Prishtinë.

----------


## Brari

Ky vit do jet viti ku gjith kriminelet serb dhe Shqiptar qe kan vrare do shkojne ne hage. 
Lima aty le te rrij ku asht dhe FONDI i LIMEs duhet tu kaloje familjeve te Shqiptareve qe ka vrare Lima me urdher te drejtoris  Politike te THAq DemacQoseve.

qashtu..

----------


## Llapi

qashtu zoti te vraft e ta marroft ftyren nese e kie naj troh ty  dhe masi po te lejoin me leh si qen i qartun ne ket far forumi qashtu.

----------


## DriniM

*Qenka kujtuar Fatmir Lima të iu uron vitin e Ri edhe hienave që i ka lënë rrugëve* 

Faqe 21 - Rajon & Bota 24Dhjetor 2003 

*Ish-armiqtë  ngrenë dolli në burgun e Hagës 

Si i festuan Krishtlindjet Millosheviç dhe 54 të tjerë* 


Sllobodan Millosheviç dhe të dënuarit e tjerë në qendrën e paraburgimit të Gjykatës Penale Ndërkombëtare (TPI) për ish-Jugosllavinë, organizuan javën e kaluar një festë Krishtlindjesh pas hekurave, në një atmosferë shumë ballkanike. 
Rrethi shumë i kufizuar i të ftuarve përfshinte 54 të burgosurit e TPI-së, serbë, kroatë, shqiptarë nga Kosova apo myslimanë të Bosnjes, që "janë ngrënë" me njëri-tjetrin përpara disa vitesh. Këta persona, të akuzuar për krime lufte, krime kundër njerëzimit, ndonjëherë për gjenocid, u ulën përkrah njëri-tjetrit dhe gëzuan vëllazërisht me personelin e burgut, që ishte gjithashtu i ftuar. Mirëkuptimi i përzemërt mes ish-armiqve është "shumë i natyrshëm", tregon drejtori i burgut të TPI-së, Timothy McFadden, një ish-oficer irlandez, që e ka marrë detyrën në 1997. "Ata jetojnë së bashku në harmoni, e kanë hedhur pas atë që i ndante, sikur u duhej t'i bënin ballë së bashku armikut", shpjegoi ai. Festa e fundvitit, e organiuar që prej 1997, duhet të jetë "një moment vëllazërimi për të larguar vetminë gjatë periudhës së festave, kur familja është larg", tha McFadden. Nëse drejtoria kujdeset për festat fetare katolike e ortodokse për të dënuarit e besimeve të ndryshme, "festa e fundvitit" e organizuar nga vetë të akuzuarit kërkon gjithë vëmendjen. Për këtë mbrëmje të jashtëzakonshme, të burgosurit nuk do t'ia lejojnë për asgjë në botë kantinës "privilegjin" për t'iu shërbyer atë që ata e cilësojnë si "ushqim spitali pa shije", sipas gazetares Slavenka Drakuliç, në një libër kushtuar kriminelëve të luftës. Ata do të pjekin një qingj dhe do të bëjnë sallata. Të burgosurit e TPI-së bashkohen dhe sjellin sasira ushqimesh nga Ballkani: mish të pjekur, bukë, ëmbëlsira... Mungon vetëm një gotë vere nga Dalmacia, por rregullorja e burgut e ndalon alkoolin. Vëllezërit armiq të ish-Jugosllavisë kanë shumë gjëra të përbashkëta, "në veçanti kur bëhet fjalë për t'u kënaqur", vëren Timothy McFadden. Përmendim humorin, të qeshurat, gjuhën, traditën kulinare apo muzikën. Besnikë ndaj zakoneve të Ballkanit, bashkëjetuesit ngrenë edhe dolli gjatë vaktit, reagon McFadden. 


© 2003 Gazeta Panorama

----------


## mani

Mos i sillni më vaj e lot Kosovës, se mjaft është gjakosur dhe  përlotur




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

 31 dhjetor 2003 / TN 

Kur të shtrohet sofra për Vitin e Ri, kujtohuni se si do të kishin pasur dëshirë të mblidheshin edhe Smajli, edhe Tahiri, edhe Xhemajli, edhe Iliri, edhe komandant Drini, edhe Bekimi.me familjet e tyre. E, pastaj, qani e qani. Qani me zë. Se keni bërë vepra për të qajtur për veten dhe për ata. 

Shkruan: Nazmi LUKAJ 

S'besoj se kush t'u ketë shkruar letër të hapur ndonjëherë kriminelëve. Jo, pse s'kanë njerëzit die t'ju shkruajnë, por thonë se kriminelët janë kriminelë dhe, si të tillë, s'kanë ndjenja, andaj s'ke pse t'u shkruash. Pastaj, nuk është e zakonshme që t'ju shkruash letra të hapura atyre. Tjetër. Edhe po t'i shkojë mendja dikujt ta shkruajnë një letër të tillë, druan se si do të pritet ajo në opinion. A mos po dal qesharak? A mos po dal naiv?.Besa edhe druhet t'i hyjë kësaj pune. Njëqind hamendje të sillen rreth kokës. Po, ndjenja e dhimbjes njerëzore për të vrarët e pasluftës, që e deshën kombin aq shumë, e që bënë për të aq shumë, të fut gjithkah. Edhe ta rrezikosh jetën. 

Edhe të dalësh naiv. Edhe. Kjo ndjenjë, që aq shpesh më ka nxitur ta fus kokën në gërshërë, edhe kësaj radhe, nuk më le të qetë. Ndoshta edhe ju, lexues të nderuar, do të ma shihni për të madhe që po u drejtohem kriminelëve, pasi ata nuk kanë shpirt, sepse, po ta kishin atë, s'ishin bërë kriminelë. Ju, kuptoj. 

Mund të ma zini për të madhe edhe pse kaq shumë e fus kokën në gërshërë, si e kanë futur dhe e fusin edhe kolegët e tjerë të mi të "Bota sot", kur dihet se kriminelët janë sot ata që po e rrotullojnë Kosovën. Kur dihet se, të papenguar nga askush, po i sjellin kësaj gjëmë e lot. Por, askush që ka ndjenja njerëzore, nuk duron dhimbjet që na i sollën ata. Kjo ndoshta më arsyeton para jush, nëse dal naiv, nëse dal qesharak. Së paku, më kuptoni, se dua ta shpreh pezmin që mbaj në shpirt. Siç e keni edhe ju, lexues të nderuar. 

Kur i shkruan letër të hapur dikujt, mundimin më të madh e ke si ta titullosh atë. Aq më tepër kur një letër të tillë ua shkruan njerëzve të natyrës kriminale. Ta titulloj "Letër tradhtarëve të kombit", nuk gaboj. Sepse, ata mund të mos jenë vegël e serbit, por me vrasjen e atdhetarëve, e kanë kënaqur serbin. Edhe ata që e kënaqin serbin, veç tradhtarëve të vërtetë, janë tradhtarë. Ta titulloj "Kopilëve të serbit", as kështu nuk gaboj, se sigurisht një pjesë e tyre janë kopila të serbit. Ta titulloj "Gjakpirësve të kombit", as kështu nuk gaboj, se ata që bëjnë krime, s'mund të jenë ndryshe, veç gjakpirës. Sido që ta nis, dhe sido që t'u them, asgjë s'gaboj. 

Por, zgjodha midis gjithë titujve, atë më njerëzorin: " Mos i sillni më vaj e lot Kosovës, se mjaft është gjakosur dhe mjaft është përlotur".  Besoj, lexues të nderuar, se ky është titulli më i njerëzishëm, pasi edhe qëllimi imi ka të bëjë me anën njerëzore- ta prek ndonjë atom ndjenje, nëse e kanë kriminelët. Një tjetër vështirësi të paraqitet edhe  si ta nisësh letrën. 

Ta nis: "njerëz të poshtër, ju drejtohem me këtë letër.", nuk gaboj. Se të poshtër edhe janë. Se ai që shtie dorë në vëllain e vet, s'ka se si të jetë ndryshe. Ta nis: "njerëzve që duan ta vrasin Kosovën", as kështu nuk gaboj gjë, se bukur shumë dëme i kanë shkaktuar. Por, edhe këtë do ta nis njerëzishëm, pasi, si thashë më lart, për moto të kësaj letre kam njerëzoren. Me peripeci, zgjodha, më në fund, dilemën: " nëse deri më sot vratë se s'u ndali kush, ndaleni dorën! Kujtojini lotët e fëmijëve të atyre që i vratë". E tash, e kam më lehtë ta  hartoj këtë letër, pasi gjeta titullin dhe pjesën hyrëse.  

Kriminelë, ju lutem, mos i sillni më vaj e lot Kosovës, se mjaft është gjakosur dhe mjaft është përlotur nëse deri më sot vratë, e s'ju ndali kush, ndaleni dorën. Kujtojini lotët e fëmijëve të atyre që i vratë. Së pari, ju që keni fëmijë, sa herë t'i shihni ata, që sigurisht nuk e dinë se ju jeni kriminelë, qani. Qani shumë. Qani deri sa t'ju afrohen fëmijët tuaj, e t'ju pyesin se pse po e bëni këtë. Dhe, kur t'ju pyesin, mos i gënjeni asgjë, por tregojuni drejt  se  po qani që keni marrë shpirtra njerëzish. Tregojuni drejt se keni marrë shpirtra atdhetarësh. 

Vetëm pse ju kanë thënë urdhërdhënësit tuaj se duhet t'i vrisni. Ata do të qajnë tri herë më shumë se ju. Një herë do të qajnë pse ju kanë prindër. Një herë do të qajnë për ata që ju ua morët shpirtin. Edhe një herë do të qajnë për mocanikët e vet, që  i latë pa prindër. Pastaj, ledhatojauni flokët dhe përqafoni ata. Sa herë t'i ledhatoni e përqafoni, ndaluni e kujtoni fëmijët e atyre që ua morët shpirtin, të cilët shumë kishin dashur të ledhatoheshin e të përqafeshin nga prindërit e vet. Qani e qani. Qani shumë. 

Tash, para kësaj feste,  para Vitit të Ri, merrni fëmijët tuaj dhe shkoni e vizitoni varret e atyre që ua morët shpirtin. Por, mos shkoni t'ua heqni kurorat, si keni bërë deri më sot. As t'i frikësoni njerëzit që shkojnë për t'i vizituar ato, si keni bërë. Atje, tregojuni fëmijëve se kush kanë qenë ata që i vratë. Tregojuni drejt. Pra, se kanë qenë atdhetarë. Kanë qenë njerëz që e kanë dashur shumë Kosovën e lirë. Tregojuni se i morët në qafë, vetëm pse menduan ndryshe për të mirën e Kosovës. 

Pastaj, uluni e qani. Qani bashkë me fëmijët tuaj. Tregojuni edhe se nga sa fëmijë kanë pasur  ata që ua morët shpirtin. Tregojuni se kolonel Tahirit ia keni vrarë edhe të vetmin djalë që e ka pasur-Enisin. Fëmijët do të qajnë edhe më shumë. Tregojuni se Smajlin e vratë duke ju quar qumësht fëmijëve të vet. Tregojuni se keni vrarë edhe dy vajza të njoma. Tregojuni se keni vrarë edhe një grua shtatzënë dhe një luftëtar lirie-Ilirin. Edhe kur të shtrohet sofra për Vitin e Ri, kujtohuni se si do të kishin pasur dëshirë të mblidheshin edhe Smajli, edhe Tahiri, edhe Xhemajli, edhe Iliri, edhe komandant Drini, edhe Bekimi.me familjet e tyre. 

Kur akrepët të bashkohen në orën 24, kujtohuni se shumë do të kishin pasur dëshirë të hidheshin në përqafimin e fëmijëve të vet. E qani e qani. Qani me zë. Se keni bërë vepra për të qajtur për veten dhe për ata. Për veten, më së shumti.  Se ata që ua keni marrë shpirtat,  kanë hyrë në histori. Si burra të mëdhenj të kombit. Si krenaria e tij dhe e familjeve të tyre. Edhe fëmijët që i latë pa prindër, janë krenarë që i patën të tillë. 

Më së keqi i keni bërë vetes dhe fëmijëve tuaj. Se një ditë, nëse nuk pendoheni vetë për veprat që i keni bërë, dhe nëse nuk rrëfeheni vetë për to, patjetër drejtësia do t'ju godasë. Herët a vonë. Se asaj nuk mund t'I shpëtoni. Para se ta përmbyll këtë letër të pazakonshme për ju, kur të bëhet ora 24, në vend të cokërrimit të gotave më të dashurit tuaj, brohoritni me tërë forcën: "Ne jemi kriminelë! Ne morëm shpirtra!". Dhe mallkoni urdhërdhënësit tuaj. 

Pastaj, betohuni se kurrë më, për asnjë çmim, s'do ta vazhdoni krimin. Jepjani fjalën vetes që vetë do të dorëzoheni para drejtësisë. Se edhe vetëdorëzimi për veprat e këqija pak ua lehtëson veprat e liga që i keni bërë. Veproni kështu, nëse e doni Kosovën. Nëse jo, ju jeni me vetëdije tradhtarë të kombit. Atëherë, ky është dhe do të jetë mallkimi më i madh për ju.     

----------------------------------------
Kosoven e dua se jam Kosovare,Shqiperin e dua se jam shqipetar!

----------


## Llapi

I lus administratoret dhe moderatoret qe mos ta largoin apo ta mbyllin ket tem siq kan veprue me par me nji tem per Fatmirin.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Prishtinë, 25 qershor - Në Tribunalin e Hagës po mbahet konferenca statusore për Fatmir Limajn, Haradin Balajn dhe Isak Musliun, tre pjestarëve të ish UÇK-së të akuzuar nga ky tribunal për shkelje të ligjeve dhe zakoneve të luftës dhe për krime ndaj njerëzimit. Kjo është konferenca e katërt statusore, e cila sipas rregullores së punës së Tribunalit të Hagës, duhet të mbahet çdo 100 ditë derisa të fillojë gjykimi i rregullt. 

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trajtimi i veçantë ndaj nesh është fyrje për dinjitetin e vendit tonë  


Prishtinë, 25 qershor (Kosovapress) Time: 19 : 21 

 Kisha kërkuar nga të gjithë ata që në një mënyrë apo tjetër të mos paragjykojnë para vet gjyqit. Derisa ky gjyq nuk e thotë fjalën e vet përfundimtare, ne jemi qytetarë të pafajshëm. Kjo është një lëndim i dinjitetit tonë. Dikush po vrapon të na shpall fajtorë ende pa filluar gjyqi. Ky gjyq do ta sheh mirë se cila është e vërteta për të cilën është i interesuar, prokuroria, Gjykata dhe mbi të gjitha jam i interesuar unë, familja ime dhe vendi im, tha ish-komandanti i UÇK-së , Fatmir Limaj, duke kërkuar që derisa nuk dihet e vërteta që të sillen të paktën njësoj sikurse më të tjerët.

----------


## Llapi

Edhe pse historia po përsëritët pa dashje jam thëllësisht i bindur së deputeti Fatmir Limaj së bashku me shokë do dëshmojë pafajësinë para gjykatës ndërkombëtare ashtu siç bëri në Paris Avni Rrustëmi pas atentatit që kreu në trathëtarin e kombit Esat Pashën, dukë i dhënë atij hakun e popullit.

Nga Agim Vuniqi, Farmington Hills

Në kohën kur Kosova dhe shqiptarët përballeshin me provokacionet e shumta nga politika zyrtare e Bëogradit për kinse përgatitjen e formacioneve ushtarake shqiptare për kidnapimin e civilëve në Luginën e Preshevës, që pasoi menjëhërë pas një takimi të zyrtarëvë maqedonas dhë sërb për luftën e përbashkët kunder "terrorizmit", që u shoqërua me bastisjet e shtëpive dhe burgosjet e disa ushtarëve të UÇPMB-së në Luginën e Preshevës (të cilët pushuan së vepruari ushtarakisht pas garancionevë të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare për më shumë të drejta për shqiptarë, dhë pas një amnestie të përgjithëshme), si dhe me kërcnimin e vazhdueshëm të liderëve sërbë nga Kosova (që vazhdimisht ishin dorë e zgjatur e regjimit sërbë që nga koha e Millosheviqit, të cilët kishin konfirmuar edhë njëhërë qëndrimin e tyre zyrtar gjatë zgjedhjeve të dështuara për presidentin e Sërbisë, kur masovikisht votuan për ultranacionalistin sërb dhe të akuzuarin për krime lufte fashistin Vojisllav Sheshel, duke dëshmuar edhë njëhërë së ata nuk janë për koekzistencë me shqiptarë, por si gjithnjë qëndrojnë në pozicionet segregacioniste që i kishin para dhe gjatë fushatës gjenocidale në Kosovë, dukë mos bërë as përpjekjen më të vogël për ndryshimin e këtij kursi promillosheviqian as pas luftës) për shkëputjen e një pjese të Kosovës e cila do të shkaktontë luftëra të reja dhë do të destabilizontë rajonin.

Po në këtë kohë minsitri sërb Batiq kërcnonte dhë kërkonte nga UNMIK-u ekstradimin e liderëve shqiptarë, duke bërë trysni të orkestruar për koncesione edhe në vetë Tribunalin e Hages për të ngritur dhë zhvilluar hetimet për kinse krime lufte edhe ndër shqiptarë (të cilët zhvilluan luftë vëtëmbrojtësë-UCK-ja, për këtë edhë kishin përkrahjen nga ajri të forcavë aleate të NATO-s, dhe njëhërit jepnin informacionë logjistike nga toka duke bërë më të efektshme goditjet e fluturakeve në caqet ushtarake sërbe), që u efektizuan me arrestimin e Haradin Balaj, Isak Musliu dhe Agim Murtezi në bazë të një urdhërarresti të Tribunalit të Hagës. Haradin Bala nga fshati Korraticë e Epërme nga komuna e Gllogocit, i njohur me nofkën "Shala", i lindur më 1957, baba i shtatë fëmijëve, pastaj Isak Musliu me nofkën "Çerçizi" (i arrestuar ditë më parë nga KFOR-i amerikan në Ferizaj) nga Krojmiri i Lipjanit dhe Agim Murtezi me nofkën "Murrizi" akuzohen për veprimtarinë e tyre në kohën kur ishin pjesëtarë të ish-UÇK-së. Sipas aktakuzës bëhet e ditur se këtyre të treve i vihet në barrë aktakuza për keqtrajtim dhe likuidim të civilëve si shqiptarë ashtu edhe serbë në një kamp në Llapushnik gjatë periudhës maj-korrik të vitit 1998 (edhe pse në atë kohë vehen kontaktet e para të z. Hollbruk, z. Petriq dhe z. Hill me komandantët e UÇK-së).

UNMIK-u dhe KFOR-i ndërmorrën një akcion të përbashkët për të treguar muskujt ndaj shqiptarëve duke prodhuar efekte psikologjike për diciplinim të shqiptarëve, por edhe për të ulur presionin e vazhdueshëm të palës sërbe kinse për njëanshmëri. Kryeprokurorja ngriti aktakuzen që juridikisht eshtë e luhatshme (kjo do të vërtetohet sigurisht pas dëshmimit të fakteve, dhe pas dëshmive që do të duhej të pasonin nga vetë familjetë e dëmtuara shqiptare në rajonin e Drenicës, të cilët humbën më të afërmit e tyre), duke spustuar vëmendjen e opinionit me tëpër me deklaratën se Fatmir Limaj ishte arrestuar e jo dorëzuar vullnetarisht (meqë kjo plotësisht ishtë qartësuar nga deklarata e tij por edhë të vetë kryetarit të PDK-së z. Thaçi se shqiptarët nuk i frikësohën drëjtësisë, që ishtë edhë vetë qëllimi i luftës çlirimtare të UÇK-së për drejtësi), në favor të këtij konstatimi është deklarata e mëhershme e negociatorit kryesor në Rambuje diplomatit austriak z. Petriq, i cili së bashku me Hollbrukun kishin kërkuar përmes telefonit nga Thaçi lirimin e ushtarëve të zënë sërb, dhe pas premtimeve të liderit shqiptar të njëjtit ishin liruar, këtë e pohonte në librin "Rruga e gjatë në luftë, Kosova dhe Bashkësia ndërkombëtare, 1989-1999" (të autorëve Volfgang Petriqit dhe Robert Pihlerit) dhe merret me çështjen e Kosovës për periudhën që akuzohet z. Fatmir Limaj dhe tre të tjerët, duke dhënë mjaft detaje edhe nga bashkëbisedimet në Ramboulliet, në të cilat diplomati austriak ishte njëri nga negociatorët më të rëndësishëm.

Në një intervistë të botuar në B92 Vofgang Petriq qartësonte shumë gjëra lidhur me angazhimin e tij në bisedime shumë të rëndësishme me palën shqiptare dhe me atë serbe, para bashkëbisedimeve ne Ramboulliet dhe gjatë tyre "Në atë kohë në vjeshtën e 98-ës edhe amerikanët kishin menduar për diçka të ngjashme, për dallim që Holbrook ishte takuar me liderë të gabueshëm. Për mua kjo ide ishte me vlerë dhe për këtë qëllim bënim hulumtime se kush kishte ndikim më të madh politik brenda asaj organizate të panjohur me emrin UÇK. Njerëzit e mi përcillnin, vlerësonin, hulumtonin dhe, unë për herë të parë u takova me Hashim Thaçin dhe njerëzitë e tij. Unë i dëgjova dhe ua përcolla atyre pozicionet e BE-së. Që nga atëherë u vunë edhe kontaktet e para dhe u krijuan raporte të reja. Ishte interesante kur pjesëtarët e UÇK-së zunë peng ushtarët jugosllav si kundërpërgjigje ndaj situatës në kufirin Kosovë -Shqipëri, unë atëherë negocoja me komandantët ushtarak të UÇK-së së bashku me Kris Hillin. Thaçi nuk mirrte pjesë, por pas një bisede telefonike që pata me te ai jipte garancione se ushtarët jugosllav do të lirohen, kuptova se ai njeri kishte ndikim të madhë politik në UÇK".

Edhe pse të qarta pozicionet e ish komandantëve të UÇK-së për një luftë të drejtë vetëmbrojtëse, duke manifestuar vullnetin e mirë për çdo kërkesë të ndërmjetësuesve ndërkombëtarë, shpeshherë edhe në dëmë të interesave nacionale të shqiptarëve për të mundësuar jetësimin e përpjekjeve të Bashkësisë ndërkombëtare për zgjidhje paqesore të çështjes së Kosovës, u harruan shumë shpejt. Të gjitha këto përpjekje të Bashkësisë ndërkombëtare përbuzeshin në vazhdimësi nga regjimi terrorist i "RFJ-së" dhe serbët në Kosovë duke zbatuar strategjinë e "tokës së djegur", duke shkatërruar e djegur pasurinë e paluajtëshme të shqiptarëve, duke vrarë, maskruar e djegur civilët shqiptarë, ndër ta shumë fëmijë, gra e pleqë, duke dëbuar me dhunë nga Kosova afro 1.000.000 shqiptarë, për të cilat veprime u ndëshkua nga Aleanca Veriatlantike e NATO-s me bombardime në caqet ushtarake të Serbisë.

Edhe pse nganjëherë pretendohet të viktimizohet lufta e përbashkët e UÇK-së dhe NATO-s (si aleate gjatë luftës), që kishte për qëllim rivendosjem e vlerave të qëndrueshme njerëzore duke bartur idenë e fuqishme amerikane për demokratizim të rajonit duke ngrehur në syprinë të drejtat globale të njeriut, prandaj çdo përpjekje për "demonizimin" e luftës çlirimtare janë dështuese, sidomos tendencat e lidershipit serb per kriminalizimin e luftës së UÇK-së, ngase ata pretendojnë përmes "bajpasit" politik të kriminalizojnë luftën e drejtë të NATO-s.

Divergjencat në qëndrime se Fatmir Limaj u dorëzua me vullnet apo u arrestua janë më tepër të motivuara politikisht dhe janë të natyrës procedurale, pasi që avoketët e z. Limaj mund të kërkojnë që në seancën e parë mbrojtjen e tij në liri. Edhe pse besueshmëria e shqiptarëvë në drejtësi eshtë e pakontestueshme, edhe për vetë rrespektin që kanë ata për Tribumalin e Hagës dhe për vetë kryeprokuroren Karlla del Ponte, ata asnjëherë nuk do të luhaten që të drejtën e tyre ta realizojnë në mënyrë të ligjshme duke shtruar fakte të pamohueshme për pafajësi, ngase vëtëm në këtë mënyrë do të realizohej misioni fisnik i luftës çlirimtarë (asesi me protesta masive, edhe pse të arsyeshme dhe shprehin paknaqësi), dhe se në këtë do të japin një kontribut të veçantë institucionet demokratike të Kosovës, edhe pse të anashkaluara nga vetë PSSP z. Shtajner (ndoshta pa qëllim) me tendenca të defaktorizimit të institucioneve demokratike të Kosovës të ndërtuara nga vota e popullit. Edhe pse historia po përsëritët pa dashje jam thëllësisht i bindur së deputeti Fatmir Limaj së bashku me shokë do deshmojë pafajesinë para gjykatës ndërkombëtarë ashtu siç bëri në Paris Avni Rrustëmi pas atentatit që kreu në trathëtarin e kombit Esat Pashën, dukë i dhënë atij hakun e popullit.

----------


## Arb

Ne Tribunalin e Hages, Limaj le te mbroj veteveten, veteveten, dhe vetem veteveten. 

Ne Hage nuk gjykohet as Kosova, as liria e saj, dhe as Ushtria e saj. Ne Hage gjykohet vetem Limaj! 

Limaj le te mbrohet nese vertete e meriton te jete i lire personalisht. Ai krejt rastesisht nuk gjendet ne Hage. 

Ne nuk duhet bere si Serbet, qe nuk pranojne dot se ne mesin e tyre kane te atille qe kane bere krime. Nese Limaj vertete ka bere krime kunder njerzimit, drejtesia do te merret me te. 

Sa per te ri-kujtuar, Limaj eshte nje nder ata qe zellshem punoj ne realizimin e "Listes se Zeze." Nuk ka dyshim se pikerisht Limaj, mund te jete prapa vrasjeve apo torturave te ushtruara mbi Figurat me Kombetare te Kosoves, ne listen e Zeze te Krahut Misterioz te Proletariatit (gjoja krah i luftes). 

Fundi i fundit, drejtesia nderkombetare do te vendos per fajesine apo pa-fajesine e tij.

----------


## Llapi

"Ne kemi ditur ta mbrojmë 
Kosovën në një 
gjendje tjetër shumë 
shumë më të vështirë, 
tash unë do të di t'i  
mbroj sërish Kosovën 
dhe Ushtrinë e lavdishme 
Çlirimtare të Kosovës" / 
LIMAJ 





 "Jam shumë shumë krenar 
me të kaluarën time. Edhe 
një milion jetë po t'i kisha,  
asnjë sekond dhe asnjë 
milimetër të kësaj jete nuk do 
ta ndryshoja!"/ LIMAJ 




- Kurrë s'kam 
dashur t'i marr 
gjë Kosovës, pos  
t'i jap gjithçka 
nga vetja, edhe 
jetën time / 
LIMAJ 




"I ftoj qytetarët e Kosovës 
që të jenë të qetë, sepse më 
i rëndësishëm se personi im 
është vetë procesi i bërjes 
së shtetit të Kosovës. U bëj  
thirrje të gjithëve që ta ruajnë 
këtë proces, ta avancojnë 
në mënyrë që ta bëjmë 
Kosovën shtet" / LIMAJ

----------


## Curr_G

O Shqiptar! Jemi duke jetuar në boten bashkëkohore. Duhet të rrespektohen ligjetë, organet dhe institucionet e kohës. Jemi duke jetuar n'epoken e U.ç.K.-ës. Njeriu që ishte me pushkë në dorë duke mbrojtur vendin e vet nga egersiratë që ua njef fytyren gjithë njerzimi tashmë,(edhepse me vonesë!). Ishte ajo koha e TRIMAVE që s'kyrsyen asgjë. Braktisen familje; prndë,fëmijë, bashkëshorte, vllëzër e motra, dhe i qendruan hazmit përball, pa ngrën as pi. E përball kishin jo vetëm një shtet, por gjithë shtetet sllave n'krye me rusët. Kishin përball edhe miqtë e sllavëve, që i furnizoninë me armë e çdo gjë që kishin nevojë. Nê mesin e këtyre trimave ishte ATMIR LIMAJ. Pra i duhet mbrojtja e fortë mu për ata që s'është fajtorë. Se madhshtija e lartësija e vlerës së një aktgjykimi nuk matët me vitetë e burgimit qe i shqiptohen të akuzuarit, por shumë shpesh,me LIRIMIN E TË AKUZUARIT. E Këte ia uroj Fatmirit tonë. Unë jam avokat me profesion dhe do të bëjë ç'është e mundur që t'a mbroj pa pagesë. E ndjejë vehten të nderuar nëse arrijë!
Fatmir! Nuk iu trembe armikut qindfish më t'armatosur. Fitove se kishe të drejtë, mu për këte arsye do t'fitosh! Urime!!! Të gjithë jemi me TY. Sa ta kemi zili që s'mund të bëhemi si TI. Ekemi lëshuar rastin. Nji herë vjen vera kah dera! Të pëqafoj 1000 herë, prej së largu, kështu në këte fotografi. Dhastë Zoti e t'marrsha përqefe n'LIRI! Sa ma para!!!

----------


## Llapi

Liri per Çlirimtaret


http://www.forumromanum.de/member/fo...517&threadid=2

----------


## Llapi

Gjykimi i Fatmir Limajt do të fillojë më 15 nëntor

Limaj është arrestuar në Slloveni nga policia e atjeshme, ndërkaq Bala e Musliu, janë arrestuar në Kosovë nga forcat paqeruajtëse të KFOR-it. 

 Prishtinë, 13 tetor - Gjykimi i Fatmir Limajt, Haradin Balajt dhe Isak Musliut, të akuzuar nga Tribunali i Hagës për krime lufte në Kosovë, do të fillojë më 15 nëntor, ka njoftuar Tribunali Penal për ish-Jugosllavinë. Tre të akuzuarit do të paraqiten para trupit gjykues, të përbërë nga gjykatësi Kevin Parker, kryesues, gjykatësi Krister Thelin dhe gjykatësja Christine Van den Wyngaert. Fatmir Limaj, deputet i Parlamentit të Kosovës, është arrestuar më 18 shkurt të vitit të kaluar me akuzën se si komandant lokal i UÇK-së, së bashku me ushtarët e vet: Haradin Balaj dhe Isak Musliu, të arrestuar një ditë më herët se ai, ka vrarë dhe torturuar civilë shqiptarë dhe serbë në burgun e improvizuar në LLapushnik. Limaj është arrestuar në Slloveni nga policia e atjeshme, ndërkaq Bala e Musliu, janë arrestuar në Kosovë nga forcat paqeruajtëse të KFOR-it.

----------


## Llapi

Kosovari i akuzuar për frikësim të dëshmitarëve të enjten ekstradohet në Hagë Kosovë 

Me kërkesën e Prokurorisë së Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare për Krime të Luftës në ish-Jugosllavi , policia e UNMIK-ut ka arrestuar një shqiptar të Kosovës dhe ai pritet ti dorëzohet të enjten kësaj gjykate. Zyrtarë të UNMIK kanë deklaruar se policia e ka arrestuar Beqë Beqajn nga Petrova e Shtimjes pas kërkesës së Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare për Krimet e Luftës në ish-Jugosllavi. Azem Vllasi, avokat mbrojtës i të arrestuarit, tha se Beqë Beqaj po mbahet nën arrest në Prishtinë dhe se ai pritet ti ekstradohet Hagës të enjten. 


Sipas tij, kryeprokurorja e Gjykatës Ndërkombëtare në Hagë, ka ngritur aktakuzën më 21 tetor , ndërsa urdhërin për arrestim dhe ekstradim e ka lëshuar më 29 tetor. Vllasi shtoi se Beqaj akuzohet për fyerje të Gjykatës, orvatje për fyerje dhe nxitje për fyerje të saj. Avokati Vllasi thotë se aktakuza që është ngritur ndaj Beqajt ka të bëjë konkretisht me dyshimin se i arrestuari ka kërcënuar dëshmitarët në rastin e Fatmir Limajt, Hajredin Balajt dhe Isak Musliut. Të tre këta persona ndodhen në Hagë, por gjykimi i tyre ende nuk ka filluar, për shkak se siç ka thënë Prokuroria, po hasë në vështirësi në hetimin e lëndës shkaku i kërcënimeve ndaj dëshmitarëve. I dyshuari, nuk e fsheh se i njeh, por thotë se nuk ka kërcënuar dëshmitarët në rastin Limaj. Megjithatë, sipas qëndrimit të Prokurorisë, e tërë çështja duhet të sqarohet para Gjykatës së Hagës, nënvizoi avokati Vllasi. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Ja, më në fund edhe "drejtësia" e Tribunalit të Hagës po e tregon fytyrën dhe qellimin e vet të vërtetë. 
Kur Karla Del Ponte nuk ka mundësi të gjejë dëshmi të mjaftueshme për të barazuar kriminelët e Beogradit me luftëtarët shqiptar të lirisë, atëherë ajo u vërsulet njerzëve të pafajshëm të Kosovës. 
Para pak kohësh SHBA-të patën prpozuar mbylljen e Gjyqit të Hagës, edhe atë me arsyetimin se kjo gjykatë jo që nuk ka ndarë drejtësinë, por përkundrazi, Gjykata e Hagës vetëm sa i ka acaruar konfliktet në Ballkan. 
Sigurishtë që SHBA-të nuk kanë dashur që ta thonë të vërtetën e plotë në këtë rast, sepse po ta thonin këtë të vërtetë ashtu siq është, atëherë mardhënjët diplomatike të SHBA-ve dhe disa shteteve europerendimore do të acaroheshin edhe më tepër. 
SHBA-të i prinë luftës së armatosur të NATO-s kundër regjimit të S. Millosheviçit, dhe si pasojë tani miqtë tradicional europerendimor të Serbisë dhe Rusisë janë në ofanzivë për ta diskredituar luftën e drejtë të SHBA-ve në ndihmë të popullit shqiptar, e më këtë edhe luftën e drejtë të shqiptarëve më në krye famëmadhën UÇK. 
Çdo akuzë kundër ish udhëheqësve të ish UÇK-së nga Tribunali i Hagës, patjetër që shkonë në dobi të politikës pansllaviste në Ballkan, ndaj edhe është plotësishtë e kuptueshme pse sot akuzohen pa kurrfarë bazash të forta dhe të qarta edhe Fatmir Limaj me shokë. Dhe tani kur Prokuroria e Tribunalit të Hagës nuk gjënë kurrfarë dëshmish relevante për ti mbështetur akuzat kundër luftëtarëve shqiptar të lirisë dhe për ti denuar ata, atëherë kjo prokurori fillon me përgaditjën e terrenit për arsyetimin e gabimeve të tyre me arrestimin e Fatmir Limajt me shokë. 
Se me sa "profesionalizëm" po punon Tribunali i Hagës mund të merret si shembull vetëm gjykimi i krye kriminelit S. Millosheviç: 
- Gjyqi kundër S. Millosheviçit zgjatë në pafundësi, 
- i lejohet të akuzuarit çdo gjë që atij i shkonë për shtati për të devijuar dhe ikur akuzave, 
- i lejohet atij që ti sfidoj sa herë të dojë gjyqtarët dhe prokurorët e Tribunalit, si dhe 
- i lejohet atij që të bëjë shantazhë e propagandë politike, në mënyrë që ai ta arsyetoj krimin kundër njerzimit, gjenocidin dhe shfarosjën në masë nga ushtria dhe policia serbe të popujve joserb të ish RSFJ-së. 

Shpetimi kosova.de

----------


## Arb

*Karla del Ponte thotë se deri në fund të këtij viti do të ngrehë edhe një akpadi kundër udhëheqjes së ish-UÇK-së*

Bruksel, 4 nëntor - Kryeprokurorja e Tribunalit të Hagës, Karla del Ponte gjatë një vizite në Këshillin e NATO-s në Bruksel ka deklaruar se deri në fund të këtij viti do të ngrehë edhe një akpadi të re për krime lufte kundër udhëheqjes së ish-UÇK-së. Ajo është shprehur se nuk po gjenë mbështetje nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare për këtë rast konkret. 

Në një fjalim para ambasadorëve të vendeve anëtare të NATO-s, Kryprokurorja Del Ponte nuk ka sqaruar nëse aktakuza do të përfshijë një apo disa ish-udhëheqës të UÇK-së. 

"Një aktpadi është bërë në vitin 2003 dhe tre persona u arrestuan dhe u transferuan në Hagë. Gjykimi do të fillojë së shpejti, por ndërkohe jemi duke punuar për një hetim tjetër lidhur me udhëheqjen apo krerët e UÇK-së. Për këtë nuk ka pasur bashkëpunim nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare. Megjithatë, besoj se do të jam në gjendje të bëj një akpadi solide deri në fund të këtij viti", ka thënë kryeprokurorja Del Ponte. 

Ajo është ankuar edhe për problemet që ka me kërcënime ndaj dëshmitarëve dhe sipas saj këto probleme janë më të theksuara në Kosovë. Del Ponte ka thënë se frikësimi i dëshmitarëve është një problem serioz në tërë territorin e ish-Jugosllavisë, por në Kosovë kjo dukuri është shumë e përhapur, sistematike dhe potencialisht edhe vdekjeprurëse. 

Këto ankesa dhe paralajmërime zonja Del Ponte ia ka bërë të ditur edhe përfaqësuesit të lartë të BE-së Havier Solana.

----------

